

Ask HN: How do you choose the next place you want to work? - chuhnk

3 months ago I left my previous position as a systems engineer/sysadmin at a BigCo tech company. I wanted some time off to relax and work on some personal projects. Now I'm thinking about getting back into the game, perhaps another startup but I'm not really sure what kind of product I want to work on for the next 4-5 years.<p>When it comes time to move on to something new, how do you guys choose where you want to work? Do you look to the BigCo for stability? A startup for an adrenalin rush and payout? Or just whoever will hire you?
======
caseyf7
I find it's best to think in terms of 1-3 years when evaluating a startup and
you have to be OK with that kind of turnover. But the most important thing is
who you're working with in a startup. The adrenaline rush wears off quickly if
you hate the people you're spending all your time with and you'll be around
them all the time in a startup.

------
der3k
Go with wherever you "feel" is right. In the end, we all die.

~~~
iarecatt
This. You have to think about the end result -- will you feel like you've done
enough? What matters most to you?

